# Diablo 3 auf Ps4



## Mackelina (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo Community,

ist das nur ein Scherz oder gibt es Diabolo 3 wirklich für die Playstation 4?

*[url="http://amzn.to/1ai6lgT"]Hier der Link wo ich es gesehen habe Diabolo 3[/url]*

Schöne Grüße
Mackelina


----------



## Davatar (27. Juni 2013)

Auf Amazon steht "Dieser Artikel ist noch nicht verfügbar". Wird wohl irgendwann rauskommen, wenn die PS4 released worden ist.


----------



## heiduei (27. Juni 2013)

Wurde doch scho längst angekündigt, oder ? ...


----------



## Tinkerballa (28. Juni 2013)

Wird evtl. einer der Starttitel für die PS4, da es ja am 3.9.13 für PS3 erscheint. Stand ja im Diablo 3- und WoW- launcher. Aber laut Blizzard kommt es definitiv auch für die Play Station 4.


----------



## Pelbar (29. Juni 2013)

Ist es eigentlich auch für die one angekündigt?


----------



## Tinkerballa (30. Juni 2013)

Ich tu mal so, als wäre das keine sarkastische Frage: Nein, für die PSone wird es Diablo 3 sicher nicht geben, da (man vermag es kaum zu glauben) die Grafikanforderungen des Spiels sicher zu hoch wären.


----------



## (EdW) Luciyus (30. Juni 2013)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> Ich tu mal so, als wäre das keine sarkastische Frage: Nein, für die PSone wird es Diablo 3 sicher nicht geben, da (man vermag es kaum zu glauben) die Grafikanforderungen des Spiels sicher zu hoch wären.



Er meint die XBoxOne -.-


----------



## Progamer13332 (30. Juni 2013)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> Ich tu mal so, als wäre das keine sarkastische Frage: Nein, für die PSone wird es Diablo 3 sicher nicht geben, da (man vermag es kaum zu glauben) die Grafikanforderungen des Spiels sicher zu hoch wären.



lol, made my day


----------



## JonnyBee (1. Juli 2013)

(EdW) schrieb:


> Er meint die XBoxOne -.-



lol wer is so blöd und kauft sich Schrottbox?!


----------



## Pelbar (1. Juli 2013)

JonnyBee schrieb:


> lol wer is so blöd und kauft sich Schrottbox?!




ich zb, hm also bin ich blöd deiner ansicht nach? ok kann ich durchaus mit leben...


----------



## floppydrive (1. Juli 2013)

Pelbar schrieb:


> ich zb, hm also bin ich blöd deiner ansicht nach? ok kann ich durchaus mit leben...



Solche Leute wie er sind genau die gleichen die rumgeheult haben über DRM und Always on/Cloud aber nicht die Vorteile gesehen haben, wie die Xbox One aktuell ist würde ich sie mir nicht kaufen, würden sie hingegen wieder das alte Modell nehmen wäre es eine Idee wert.


----------



## Tinkerballa (12. Juli 2013)

(EdW) schrieb:


> Er meint die XBoxOne -.-



Höhöhö... Dann soll er das auch so schreiben! Bei diesen ganzen dummen Nerdkommentaren hier ist es ja durchaus denkbar, dass jemand tatsächlich eine so unintelligente Frage stellt... Also heult mal net gleich ihr Sissies...


----------



## darkone02 (15. Juli 2013)

_Also um alles endlich zu klären_...


*DIABLO 3*, wird es nicht nur für Playstation 4 geben, sondern auch für Xbox 360 und XboxOne.
Und ja es ist mein ernst ein bisschen ernsthaftes Googlen hätte ausgereicht um zu Wissen,
auf welchen Systemen es erscheinen wird.

MFG Darkone02


----------



## Progamer13332 (21. Juli 2013)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> Höhöhö... Dann soll er das auch so schreiben! Bei diesen ganzen dummen Nerdkommentaren hier ist es ja durchaus denkbar, dass jemand tatsächlich eine so unintelligente Frage stellt... Also heult mal net gleich ihr Sissies...



also die psone wird seit etwa 10jahren nicht mehr produziert von daher ist das ziemlich lame davon auszugehen, er würde ne psx meinen


----------



## Tinkerballa (16. August 2013)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> also die psone wird seit etwa 10jahren nicht mehr produziert von daher ist das ziemlich lame davon auszugehen, er würde ne psx meinen



Und wie ich vor längerer Zeit bereits schrieb: Hier lassen eine ganze Menge dummer Nerds einen ganzen Haufen dummen Mist vom Stapel. Von daher ist leider auch davon auszugehen, dass jemand das sarkastisch meint! Junge du bist aber auch was schwer von Begriff...

Also sag ich es nochmal deutlich: Tut mir leid, dass einige (dich eingeschlossen) blöd sind...


----------



## dexx040 (25. August 2013)

So @ Tinkerballa auch wenn man davon ausgehen sollte das hier solch sarkastisch gemeinte Kommentare auftauchen ,gibt's du ihnen mit deiner Reaktion darauf doch nur die Bestätigung die sie wollen .

Und um alle Richtig zu informieren : Diablo 3 erscheint für XBOX 360, PS3 und PS4 vorerst ist keine XBOX ONE Version in Planung . Da hätte kollege Darkone02 auch ein wenig ersthafter goggeln sollen.
Fall ihr mir nicht glaubt bei Amazon ist auch keine XBOX ONE Version gelistet .

Hier meine Quelle  http://www.diablo-3.net/diablo-3-wird-vorerst-nicht-fur-xbox-one-erscheinen/0718218

Mfg Dexx040


----------



## DerDickeDieter (21. Oktober 2013)

Schade dass die Monsterdichte auf der Ps3 so gering ist, das ist der Grund warum ich es mir noch zusätzlich für die PS4 hole.


----------

